# Crankset: Sram or Shimano



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have a Cannondale Synapse with Apex group with exception of brakes that came with Tektro (junk). Have had FD shifting problems and found Crank recently worked it's way out a few millimeters. LBS (not one I bought from) pulled it apart cleaned and reset and shifting greatly improved. However when it was apart I felt the weight of the BB (no name) and all I can say it was heavy as well as the crank arms.
Anyway have recently upgraded wheelset (with Ultegra cassette) and now looking to change my compact crankset (2,000) miles on them for something stiffer and lighter. LBS mechanic loves Shimano and pushing Ultegra. The LBS owner rides both Drua ace and Red bikes and is suggesting I go Red.
Price aside, if I go Red and wait for 2012 crankset do I need to change my FD to the 2012 now. Or would I be giving up much by getting a '11 model.
I've read about every post here but looking for more suggestions based on the '12 Red.
Thanks


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

You can use 2012 Red cransket with 2011 derailluers.
I'd do the opposite and use a 2012 Front derailluer with a 2011 crank


----------

